# Coopers Dark Ale Recipe



## MaltedMckenzie (14/3/11)

Hi All

I have currently a Coopers Dark ale kit, 500g of dark DME and 1kg Coopers Brew Enhancer 2.... Should I use both of these extra's in my brew and if I do what approx ABV will I get??

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (14/3/11)

MaltedMckenzie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have currently a Coopers Dark ale kit, 500g of dark DME and 1kg Coopers Brew Enhancer 2.... Should I use both of these extra's in my brew and if I do what approx ABV will I get??
> 
> Cheers


Depends if your after homebrew or craftbrew h34r:  . Welcome to the forum

So what style of beer are you after? There are a few variables including the yeast you will use or if your adding hops, temps etc.. If you can give a bit more about what you are chasing you might get better info.

Cheers Brad


----------



## MaltedMckenzie (14/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Depends if your after homebrew or craftbrew h34r:  . Welcome to the forum
> 
> So what style of beer are you after? There are a few variables including the yeast you will use or if your adding hops, temps etc.. If you can give a bit more about what you are chasing you might get better info.
> 
> Cheers Brad




Im Just after a decent brew similar to the original but a little better with the use of DME... not adding any hops, using the original yeast supplied and fermenting at a lower temperature maybe around 20 degress C... Do you know what the ABV will be if I use both of these additives??

Thanks


----------



## dkaos (14/3/11)

MaltedMckenzie said:


> Im Just after a decent brew similar to the original but a little better with the use of DME... not adding any hops, using the original yeast supplied and fermenting at a lower temperature maybe around 20 degress C... Do you know what the ABV will be if I use both of these additives??
> 
> Thanks


I would hazard a guess at 5.5% before priming.


----------



## BjornJ (14/3/11)

Hi,
there's a brilliant spreadsheet around if you want to play with the ingredient amounts to see the alc %, colour, etc.

this is the thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=29655 


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## tiprya (11/5/11)

Hey guys - this forum has been a great resource in my initial forays into brewing.

I picked up some Coopers Dark Ale cans at my local supermarket for $6 so was keen to make a dark ale. I havn't steeped grains before but was keen to start.

I like a medium body dark ale with nice touches of burnt sugar/coffee - so thats what I'm aiming for.

How about:

1.7kg Coopers Dark Ale
1.5kg Light LME

200g Medium Crystal
200g Chocolate

Danstar Nottingham yeast?

Should I add any aroma hops?

And I have no idea about those grain quantities, any help would be appreciated - just want to add some body and interesting flavour  

Thanks!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/5/11)

tiprya said:


> Hey guys - this forum has been a great resource in my initial forays into brewing.
> 
> I picked up some Coopers Dark Ale cans at my local supermarket for $6 so was keen to make a dark ale. I havn't steeped grains before but was keen to start.
> 
> ...



Given you've got the tin, reel back the chocolate to 100g.

Also, you may consider with the yeast - Nottingham will finish dryer, Windsor will be less attenuative and finish a little higher in body.

Goomba


----------



## Pennywise (11/5/11)

I'd go the other way, get rid of the crystal and up the choc malt to 300g, maybe chuck in a touch of roast barley for that burnt flavor (100g or less IMO). The crystal will just sweeten it & that doesn't sound like what you're after. As mentioned Nottingham will finish lower, but I don't really see that as an issue with this recipe, Windsor will leave you a bit more body


----------



## Da Bear (11/5/11)

More of column A, or more of column B? 

Pennywise is right, a bit of roast will give you some more of the burnt toast/coffee flavours. And while the Nottingham may finish out a bit dryer, perhaps the little bump of crystal will balance it out nicely.
If you want to add some hops, my suggestion would be to avoid the big American varieties and go with something like a Goldings or Fuggles. They should mesh pretty well with your roasty, earthy base.

But especially since we're talking initial forays, I'd say that your original looks like a great plan. Give it a go and adjust your next batch to taste.


----------



## Pennywise (11/5/11)

Da Bear said:


> But especially since we're talking initial forays, I'd say that your original looks like a great plan. Give it a go and adjust your next batch to taste.



Excellent advice :icon_cheers: 



> Should I add any aroma hops?



If you want to add some I've found Willamette to be great in this kit, Fuggles & EKG will work wonderfully as well


----------



## tiprya (11/5/11)

Thanks heaps guys.

I think I'll keep it simple and add some chocolate and roast barley (they seem to give the flavours I'm after)

Windsor looks like a good option for what I'm after as well.

I'll let you know how it goes :beer:


----------



## Yob (6/7/11)

well how did it turn out? 

Ive been promising SWMBO i'd do her a dark ale for ages, Iv'e just about got all I need laying about I think. 

Goldings flowers and fuggles pellets
windsor yeast
choc malt
crystal malt (unsure weather I'll use it or not)

any advantage to using Liquid Malt over DME? (which I have a metric shitload of)

Yob


----------



## MHB (6/7/11)

Im pretty sure the recipe is: -
93% Pale ale (made to Coopers specifications but any good Aussie Ale will do)
7% Joe White Roast or Dark Malt (Porter Malt)
POR to about 25 IBU
Coopers yeast.
MHB


----------

